# How old is this buck?



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I just but a new house with a little woods and this guy hangs out. Tell me what you think.


----------



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

im no expert but i would say 3.5 has blocky body and pounchy belly but his back isn't sagging...either way deff a mature buck


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

He's old enough that all anyone can do it guess. 4.5 or older.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> He's old enough that all anyone can do it guess. 4.5 or older.


My thoughts exactly. He is a bruiser for sure. I don't see any way he is less than 4.5 years old. Once they get beyond there it gets very tough to call it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

rockfish said:


> im no expert but i would say 3.5 has blocky body and pounchy belly but his back isn't sagging...either way deff a mature buck


I agree, stud 3.5 year old. Ignore the rack and look at the body which is a better gauge on age. Very little belly sag, draw a line from between his front shoulders to his back above the hips and it's pretty much straight, no back sag like you see on older bucks. He's a great deer, I say 3.5 year old. Shoot him and we'll find out for sure!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

With the short face and no back sway or belly hanging I'd say 3.5 and also meat for the freezer.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

old enough that next year he will be a hell of a deer. Id wait one more year.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

hes old enough to die shoot that deer. i would be proud to put that on my wall


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> old enough that next year he will be a hell of a deer. Id wait one more year.


I am not sure why so may folks make that comment when they see a picture of a nice deer such as this one. I have to think that the number of guys that would pass on a buck of that caliber if given the chance is a very short list. And I am referring to when we are sitting in the stand with the weapon in hand.

That is a very fine buck and I would be excited to shoot one like that.


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

Cut him down and count the rings.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's more things to look at than just "sag in the belly and sway in the back". Those features don't just magically appear at 4.5 years of age and they can really vary because of body posture, time of year, and individual body characteristics. We're lookin at one single picture, one where he's taking a step causing the shoulder blader to go up and make the back appear arched upward. Though I think "ageing" deer from pictures is pretty much a waste of time, there's simply no doubt that deer is older than 3.5 years old. None. I can't help but chuckle when someone suggests passing a deer like that.


----------

